# New Camera :)



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

New to me today a *Fujifilm X series X10 12.0 MP Digital Camera*

*http://www.trustedreviews.com/fujifilm-x10-review_Digital-Camera_review*

Bought mainly after having no luck with macro shots on a (supposedly) good Cannon camera, and reading a couple of reviews praising the macro on this model

And with the below shot coming 5 mins after opening box and inserting SD card, for a no effort photo, I very pleased :thumbup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

H would be over the moon if he could do one that clear i'm sure lol


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice 

The X10 has a very good reputation as an all round camera, hope you get to try out all of its modes!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great picture have three Fuji my self a HS 30, T500,AND A 770EXR


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Good choice. I had an X10 for a while and an X100, and Im just about to buy an X-E2.

Fuji's are great cameras and have a special feel. The X10 is very nice indeed.

Please be aware though almost all short comings in equipment is usually actually down to the user, especially at macro distances.


----------

